# Press select to find your game



## unr1 (Jul 16, 2005)

why does this keep popping up? Watching the US open on ESPN right now.

Hopper 3


----------



## Jon J (Apr 22, 2002)

I don't know why it pops up but I want it to *STOP*!


----------



## zeus (May 18, 2011)

This is getting very annoying. Watching the Monday night game on ESPN. Get the popup every 2 minutes or so.


----------



## Treborllun (Sep 11, 2017)

Menu/settings/notifications/tv enhancements 
Set it to off......all better


----------



## Jon J (Apr 22, 2002)

What about all the people without access to the knowledge here?


----------



## unr1 (Jul 16, 2005)

Treborllun said:


> Menu/settings/notifications/tv enhancements
> Set it to off......all better


thank you.


----------



## snowtrooper1966 (May 15, 2010)

Treborllun said:


> Menu/settings/notifications/tv enhancements
> Set it to off......all better


Was literally on the phone with "tech support" while they were hemming and hawing, I did a search and found this thread.
Corrected it b4 they had a solution.
U rock, thanks!


----------

